# Live in an apartment - can I take python outside to get sun?



## bobby-van (Oct 25, 2015)

I live on the top floor of an apartment. I have a beautiful diamond python and I'd love to take her out to get some sun. I used to have a backyard in my old ground-level apartment and I'd take her out all the time.

Can I take her out onto the nature strip next to the road and put her on the grass to get some sun? Any legal issues?

Thanks!


----------



## Dragon_77 (Oct 25, 2015)

No you cannot take your Diamond Python out onto the nature strip, it is illegal to take any protected wildlife outside of your home, unless you are taking them to a vet or moving them onto another licence keeper.

Say for example if it tries to escape or gets run over on the road, or some other person see your Diamond Python and they get scared, it is your responsibility to protect your Diamond Python and protect the public at the same time.

lf l was you check with your local wildlife authority who you got your wildlife licence from, they will let you know what you can or cannot do best of luck.


----------



## ronhalling (Oct 26, 2015)

[MENTION=34267]bobby-van[/MENTION], I have heard of instances where the N.P.W.S has issued permits to people who live in apartment blocks that have no access to a grassy area for their reptile to exercise, these permits allow the holder to move their reptiles 1 at a time to closest reserve to their home, the permits have a lot of addendums attached such as not using the permit for a public display, not allowing your reptile to confront or associate with any other animals (domestic or native) etc etc, my biggest worry doing something like that is the problems of quarantine. Don't you have a friend or relative living close by were you could sun your rep??.  .......................Ron


----------



## pythoninfinite (Oct 27, 2015)

Not a good idea to take pet reptiles out into public spaces, and frankly it's not necessary. It attracts unwanted attention, and although I don't think it's your motive, you will be thought of as a show-off. You'll be doing it from your perceived need, rather than that of the animal.

Jamie


----------



## Dopamel (Nov 12, 2015)

yea unfortunately people think you're "showing off" when no, you just want to carry one of your babies around :T and i dont know which state you live in but here in the ACT its illegal to take snakes outside of your house....you should be able to sun the snake if you have a balcony?


----------



## arevenant (Nov 12, 2015)

It's illegal in pretty much every state.


----------



## hulloosenator (Nov 12, 2015)

Put it in a bag ....... Then put the bag in an esky ....... And go visit someone who has or likes snakes and has a backyard .......


----------



## Ryan-James (Nov 12, 2015)

Sit by a sunny window and let her bask on your lap, great way to spend some time with her and she will let you know when shes had enough. Just a thought.


----------



## alexbee (Nov 13, 2015)

I would but im not really worried about getting into trouble.. pretty sure you wont go to jail


----------



## BredliFreak (Nov 13, 2015)

I would agree with the others, I would probably sit by a window, or go to a mate's place (who happens to like snakes). Just curious though, say if you were making a doco about snakes, and part of it was to take a python out into the public to see people's reactions, would that be legal just to do it, or would you need permission/a licence? Just curious.

Also, unless there are oldies around generally there shouldn't be too much hassle, if the staff are nice they probably won't snitch either, no matter what the complaints (unless they are super stupid and people are willing to sue).

Bredli


----------



## stimigex (Nov 13, 2015)

BredliFreak said:


> I would agree with the others, I would probably sit by a window, or go to a mate's place (who happens to like snakes). Just curious though, say if you were making a doco about snakes, and part of it was to take a python out into the public to see people's reactions, would that be legal just to do it, or would you need permission/a licence? Just curious.
> 
> Also, unless there are oldies around generally there shouldn't be too much hassle, if the staff are nice they probably won't snitch either, no matter what the complaints (unless they are super stupid and people are willing to sue).
> 
> Bredli



If you are the holder of a private wildlife permit/license you are not permitted to display your reptile in the public domain. This is the right of those that hold a displayers/demonstrators permit/license. They pay a much larger fee for the privilege as well as hefty insurance premium's.


----------



## Dragon_77 (Nov 13, 2015)

You has a private wildlife licence keeper are not authorise or permitted to take your reptiles outside of the address marked on your wildlife licence.

Unless you are taking them to a vet or moving them onto another wildlife licence keeper, it does not mean you can stop of anywhere in the public or at a family or friends home with them.

Here in Victoria these are the laws for keeping protected wildlife in a private home.


----------



## Ryan-James (Nov 13, 2015)

In Qld you need to have a movement advice with your reptile to take it from the property address on your permit. Hmm, so technically you can take it outside, but not on a nature strip as that is council/public property... and then the outside areas in a unit complex is shared by the residents/visitors so may almost be considered as a public area


----------



## Wally (Nov 13, 2015)

They'll do just fine with appropriate heat and diet.


----------



## CrazyNut (Nov 14, 2015)

Just sit with her by the window as suggested. There is no need to take her outside esspecially if your set up ypu have for her is adequte. It is potentially dangerous for your snake and it can frighten the public. 

Regards
CN


----------

